# Hinweis zu Sicherheitsinformationen/-fragen



## Dennis Wronka (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Da das Forum Security (Viren, Trojaner, Spam) nun aus dem Schattendasein an's Licht getreten ist wollen wir es auch verstaerkt nutzen um dort alle moeglichen sicherheitsrelevanten Themen unterzubringen.
Es sollen dort also alle Fragen zum Thema Sicherheit gestellt werden, ob es nun darum geht, dass moeglicherweise jemand Euren Computer oder Server gehackt hat oder um Sachen wie Viren oder Spam.
Auch Ankuendigungen zu wichtigen Updates sollen dort platziert werden, unabhaengig vom Betriebssystem.

Ich denke, dass dieses Vorgehen sinnvoll ist, da es im Bereich Sicherheit oft nicht nur um ein bestimmtes System handelt. Viele Serverdienste gibt es fuer alle, oder zumindest die meisten, gaengigen Betriebssystem.

Also, schaut mal immer wieder im Security-Forum vorbei.

Gruss
Dennis (the user formerly known as reptiler)


----------

